# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  الرجاء فك شفرة هذا ot-206

## djalel_mas

سلام الله  ارجو مساعدتي  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]ot-206 SVN:010 01 IME:357259030926167 _206X-2AAMMA1_

----------


## yassin55

تفضل اخى  nck-3286401888 spctk-1165303930
بالتوفيق

----------


## djalel_mas

_جزاك_  _الله كل خير_  _ ابداع مستمر 
الف شكر يااخي 
على مجهودك المتواصل_

----------

